# My toys



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Jus thought id post up a few pics of my addiction






in stoxk form






ready to do work

The wagon
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice Rex!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks finally got it how i want it.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that rex is sexy they keep growing on me and that color is my fav


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Wouldnt trade mine for anything else. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Does it have same seal problems and is the motor pretty much the same as far as getting to the plugs and what not on a brute or is it totally diff ball game 

the wetter the better


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

The seals go out bt not quite as often on the rex but they r jus as easy to change. The plugs ant to bad the rear plug is real easy all u gta do is pop the center console off witch is like 4 push pins and 2 screw and its right ther on the front plug its a lil more to get it bt not much jus a lil more plastic to get to. The only thing that is a real pain is getn to the belt. The pass seat gas tank seat brackets and a few other things have to cme out and the belt housing is cast aluminum. Have to have a diff primary puller caue the primary on the rex is huge compared to a brute. The motor has a longer crank in it width wise bt thats the only difference in the motors. The 4x4 system is vaccum operated on the rex and ecu is totally different looks the same bt different from the brute. Thats about the only difference in the 2 motor wise and system function wise.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

